# Halloween



## soleil3313 (Oct 6, 2008)

What are you going to be? Where did you find your costume? Homemade or store bought? Any tips for those of us (like me) who don't have costumes yet? Where to get them, etc....

Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 6, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> What are you going to be? Where did you find your costume? Homemade or store bought? Any tips for those of us (like me) who don't have costumes yet? Where to get them, etc....
> 
> Happy Halloween!!!!




http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48111


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 7, 2008)

Never dress up for Halloween. LOL. I went to a Harvest festival last yr & there was a skinny lady there wearing a fat ballerina costume trying to be a fat lady. I don't think she meant to offend lol. Well it looks like I already have my costume built in & I can go as myself lol...


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going as the Queen of Hearts, something I've wanted to do for awhile.

It's a mix of store bought and homemade. Accessories I'm buying, like the shoes, stockings, and a bustier top. The other pieces are being made, the skirt and an over jacket (to give the illusion that it's a dress)


----------



## kayrae (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going as a vampire. Nothing new.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't get to dress up or anything at all for halloween.. if I'm lucky my real mom will let me pass out candy. I'd love to dress up.. I'd be a dark Faerie, if I could.. I'd make my costume..


----------



## tattooU (Oct 7, 2008)

A group of friends are going for a theme this year. i've been dying to be the queen of hearts for years so i suggested Alice in Wonderland. So now i just have to find a good costume! It's getting tough...the "girls" are hard to fit into many of my options!


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 7, 2008)

tattooU said:


> A group of friends are going for a theme this year. i've been dying to be the queen of hearts for years so i suggested Alice in Wonderland. So now i just have to find a good costume! It's getting tough...the "girls" are hard to fit into many of my options!



Heh, I'm doing Queen of Hearts too. It's something I've wanted to do for years as well. Kind of basing it off of this costume.

I'm doing half and half. Some things I'm making, some I'm buying.

I bought shoes, stockings and a bustier for the costume. I might buy a petticoat, though they're easy to make.

The rest is being made. A skirt and an overshirt/jacket which, all together, will give the illusion of a dress.


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 7, 2008)

I suppose I can get some help here, my friend doesn't know what she wants to go as either.


----------



## Carol W. (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm wearing a dark green crushed velvet dress that I just got at Sanctuarie. It's floor length, laces up the front, and has black lace medieval-style flowing sleeves. I'll be wearing emerald and silver jewelry with this (costume, folks, not real!!!) and little black slippers. I'll wear my very long hair down and straight. 

Guess you'd call this a half-assed vampire or goth?! But I'm not gonna wear white makeup, black lipstick, or fangs. At almost 60, I'd just feel silly wearing that stuff. But I DO dress up for Halloween, I love this holiday, will watch loads of scary movies and eat tons of candy corn!


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your ideas everyone....looks like the Queen of Hearts is popular this year! Great idea!!!!


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm going as velma from scooby doo. i got orange socks from h&m, i have red mary janes and i'm just ordering a red skort and orange long sleeve from american apparel. i already have similar enough glasses.

jinkies!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 8, 2008)

In NYC, Halloween is a very big deal, so you need like three or four costumes.

I'm dressing up as a nun, but not a naughty nun but like a punching nun, with boxing gloves and everything. Homemade, of course.

The NYC BigMoves gals and myself will probably be belly dancers for the NYC Halloween Parade.

I wanted to be Michigan J. Frog, but my roommate nixed the idea; so I am still short on a costume.

and for the foodies, I have convinced my roommate to be a bottle of Tapatio brand Hot Sauce.


----------



## lalatx (Oct 9, 2008)

I shall be a punk rock school girl. I bought a corset from Torrid (its black with skulls and pink ribbon). I am making a crinoline skirt and I am debating on putting plaid fabric over the crinoline or just making plaid fabric roses. I got some kick ass while heels, fishnets and glasses. I will probably use the corset and the crinoline to be a vampire as well since there will be tons of parties over the Halloween weekend.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 9, 2008)

If my wings get done in time I'm going as a demon.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 9, 2008)

i really wanted to be daria this year... and i wanted my boyfriend to be trent hahah. 

visuals:

trent and daria








my boyfriend and me (when i had bangs)








it was just an idea. i'd have to get round glasses and now that my bangs are longer, it would be sort of similar to hers. :3


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 9, 2008)

My son wants me to be a witch so i figured id use some of my black clothes and make myself a cloak if i get time to sew it. If i don't find time, i'll justr buy a cape at the store.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 9, 2008)

I was Alice last year, and my husband was the Mad Hatter. 



space_dazee said:


> I'm going as the Queen of Hearts, something I've wanted to do for awhile.
> 
> It's a mix of store bought and homemade. Accessories I'm buying, like the shoes, stockings, and a bustier top. The other pieces are being made, the skirt and an over jacket (to give the illusion that it's a dress)


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 9, 2008)

At first I was going to dress up as a female version of Eddie Izzard's Mr. Kite (from Across the Universe).

Then I was thinking of being Lucy from the Adult Swim show "Lucy, daughter of the Devil". I couldve pulled it off too, since we have the same hair and I just bought some black horns.

But my mom just gave me the awesome idea of being Alex from A Clockwork Orange. But instead of being in all white, Ill be in all black.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 9, 2008)

I am going as an indy racecar girl. I was that two years ago and i couldn't wait to wear it again.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll probably slap on a tacky muumuu and call it a costume. Never been to the parade, but determined to do so this year.


----------



## dragorat (Oct 17, 2008)

*I'm going HEADLESS....Muhahahahahahahaha*


----------



## kayrae (Oct 17, 2008)

QueenB, do it! The two of you do have the resemblance.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am making myself a Wonder Woman costume. I am sewing it without a pattern and so far so good. Just have the top yet to make. Sewing on almost a hundred stars between the cape and skirt has been a bitch though - let me tell ya!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, I wish i had a party or something to go out and dress up for. Money isnt exactly free and most of the costumes/ideas that I would have are just too pricy or extravagant.  -sigh- One of these days...


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't really have any plans. But I will be dressing up as Indiana Jones this year! I've been wanting to dress up as Indy for a while now!


----------



## kayrae (Oct 18, 2008)

Now I want to dress up as Team Zissou


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 18, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I am making myself a Wonder Woman costume. I am sewing it without a pattern and so far so good. Just have the top yet to make. Sewing on almost a hundred stars between the cape and skirt has been a bitch though - let me tell ya!



I can't wait to see this costume in Chicago. Only a week away!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 18, 2008)

I am going to a coupla Harvest Fests. You all are making me want to dress up lol. I am trying to decide do I wanna be Mama Cass Elliot, or Lulu from Dukes of Hazzard or Mrs Roper from 3's Company. I have the stuff to be all 3 without having to a costume lol...


----------



## prettyssbbw (Oct 19, 2008)

I am going to be snow white.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm going to be a lion. As in, I bought a lion costume set consisting of ears, a nose and a pin on tail at Party City for seven dollars. I'm not very creative. I'm handing out candy to the kiddies at my house and then going out to a party with some friends later. I love Halloween!


----------



## Jennifer72 (Oct 21, 2008)

I found a lovely Victorian style costume at torrid.





I'm really looking forward to Halloween this year, my friend is having a party next weekend and I love dressing up! I haven't been able to dress up in years because of school, and now I'm done with that. Sorry to babble, I'm just very excited!


----------



## intraultra (Oct 21, 2008)

it looks like my only idea right now is 'naughty librarian' and that's because i pretty much already have the things i need for it.

i'd love to do something more exciting, but i'm not finding anything i like.


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 22, 2008)

I stopped by the Halloween store today and picked up:

1. A big feather boa
2. A loooooooong strand of fake pearls
3. A headband (with feathers that match the boa)
4. Black full length gloves
and
5. A fancy schmancy cigarette holder

Can anybody guess what I'm going to be????? lol.

Hope you all have an awesome Halloween!!!!!!!


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 23, 2008)

One year i'm really gonna have to go to america for halloween, we don't celerbrate it much over here well if at all. Kinda sad really but there you go


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 23, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Now I want to dress up as Team Zissou



Speaking of teams, my sisters came up with an ingenious idea for their kids' costumes. I have 6 nieces and 2 nephews (the oldest boy being far too cool for Halloween) and this year, the youngest nephew is going to be a bald goatie-sporting Howie Mandel from "Deal or No Deal" and the girls are going to be the the suitcase-toting hostesses.

I'm going to 'dress up' as a harried middle-aged mom to an active toddler, in my usual costume of track pants and sweatshirt. Will be sure to scare all the kids by wearing no makeup. As per  My son is going to be Tigger this year. I'm sure there will be no other 2-year-olds in similar costumes :happy:


----------



## troubadours (Oct 26, 2008)

i changed my costume idea. i'm going as a character from the game beautiful katamari. 






i started building the headpiece out of styrofoam and posterboard


----------



## Shosh (Oct 26, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Speaking of teams, my sisters came up with an ingenious idea for their kids' costumes. I have 6 nieces and 2 nephews (the oldest boy being far too cool for Halloween) and this year, the youngest nephew is going to be a bald goatie-sporting Howie Mandel from "Deal or No Deal" and the girls are going to be the the suitcase-toting hostesses.
> 
> I'm going to 'dress up' as a harried middle-aged mom to an active toddler, in my usual costume of track pants and sweatshirt. Will be sure to scare all the kids by wearing no makeup. As per  My son is going to be Tigger this year. I'm sure there will be no other 2-year-olds in similar costumes :happy:



I would love to see a pic of your lil boy as Tigger if you were so inclined Traci.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks like I'm now waiting on a Pink Ladies jacket and some cateye glasses. If they arrive in time, I'll wear those along with a black scarf, wide black patent belt, and pencil skirt or leggings. I'm going to try and look vaguely like Marty Maraschino, though I don't think I could pull off the hair, especially now that I cut/dyed it.

Oh and while I was looking through my mom's basement the other day I came across a mask I wore in the 7th grade:





It's super creepy because you can see my mouth when I talk or smile:


----------



## bexy (Oct 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> It looks like I'm now waiting on a Pink Ladies jacket and some cateye glasses. If they arrive in time, I'll wear those along with a black scarf, wide black patent belt, and pencil skirt or leggings. I'm going to try and look vaguely like Marty Maraschino, though I don't think I could pull off the hair, especially now that I cut/dyed it.
> 
> Oh and while I was looking through my mom's basement the other day I came across a mask I wore in the 7th grade:
> 
> ...



that is the most horrible thing I have ever seen!!! Oh my god does it creep me out!! Which of course means it is perfect for Halloween lol!


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just <3 Halloween!!

Here's my costume....I won 2nd prize in a contest this weekend! I was so geeked!!

Enjoy your Halloween everyone!!! 

View attachment l_ecca9f22f4c6420dba8ccfb9fd298147.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to a coupla Harvest Festivals at a coupla churches Fri nite. I am thinking about going as Mama Cass Elliot. I have a cool 60's style polyester dress and am thinking about wearing it with a long crocheted fringed vest I have. I'd love to wear my knee high boots but with the high heels theres no way I could stand it with all that walking outside. So I may have to wear my New Balance shoes like it or not. 

Anyway, my problem is it may be cold outside where the Harvest Fests are & I want to keep warm as I get cold easily. If I wore a coat over my outfit, it will hide it & know one would be able to see it. I can't wear something long sleeved under my dress to keep me warm either. The dress has a v neck with a collar on it (got it in the Deb store some yrs ago) and it would show at the neck which would ruin the look of my outfit. Plus the dress is a 2X & I am a 3X now (4X in some tops & dresses due to tight upper arms) & even tho I can still fit in the dress, wearing something long sleeve under it would make it too tight in the arms. So I am wondering what you guys do in that situation?

Guess I'll be the middle aged Mama Cass Elliot...


----------



## intraultra (Oct 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> that is the most horrible thing I have ever seen!!! Oh my god does it creep me out!! Which of course means it is perfect for Halloween lol!



hahahah...well i'm glad i could creep out at least one person


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 29, 2008)

intraultra said:


> hahahah...well i'm glad i could creep out at least one person




Make that two!!!!!!!!!!! EKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

I am one of our church's "Trick or Trunk" folks........so I thought I would dress up and wear the most wonderful Scottish maiden costume that I bought from our own Sandie R! I haven't had a chance to wear it anywhere and this is perfect..........there is a Highland Scot Game in Hendersonville near here on Saturday and if I don't get chocolate all over it on Friday night....I plan on wearing it there!

I just love halloween!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## moniquessbbw (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Halloween. Here is my sexy Marine costume that I had made. 

View attachment 2mo1025.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 31, 2008)

VERY Cute, Monique!

Come on everyone! Plz post pics!


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is me as Mama Cass Elliot lol: 

View attachment DSCF9437.JPG


View attachment DSCF9438.JPG


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Nov 1, 2008)

My Wonder Woman outfit that I made.... 

View attachment Picture 219.jpg


View attachment Picture 240.jpg


----------



## soleil3313 (Nov 1, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Here is me as Mama Cass Elliot lol:



I love the sweater that you are wearing over the shirt Cheryl....where did you get that?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 1, 2008)

Here I am in my Scottish Maiden outfit (Thanks, Sandie!) at the "Trunk or Treat" nite at St. Joan of Arc Catholic!
FUN, FUN, FUN!
Hugs, Kara 

View attachment beautiful-mom3.jpg


View attachment beautiful-mom.jpg


View attachment cat-in-hat.jpg


View attachment ninja.jpg


View attachment mom-melissa.jpg


----------



## Ash (Nov 1, 2008)

I think this has probably been seen a hundred times by now, but I love this costume, so I guess you'll all have to suffer through another round.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 1, 2008)

Kara, you look adorable! Glad to see you are putting the costume to good use!!

hugs,

Sandie


----------



## Donna (Nov 1, 2008)

With all the red in my closet, I couldn't get away without becoming a she-devil this All Hallow's Eve...


----------



## soleil3313 (Nov 1, 2008)

Donna said:


> With all the red in my closet, I couldn't get away without becoming a she-devil this All Hallow's Eve...



Pretty Donna!! Love the earrings


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 2, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> I love the sweater that you are wearing over the shirt Cheryl....where did you get that?



Thanks! It's actually a dress and a long fringed vest I've had for a very long time. I got the vest in the new defunct Stewarts Plus store yrs ago. And the dress is from the Deb store some yrs ago...


----------



## troubadours (Nov 6, 2008)

a little late





katamari





velma

lol i wound up dressing as velma to my bf's hween party because i didn't want people to think i'm into cosplay. O WELL


----------



## chublover350 (Nov 6, 2008)

hahah thats so awesome...velma was the hotness haha


----------



## Big D Guy (Nov 7, 2008)

troubadours said:


> a little late
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like ZOINKS Scoob...She looks just like Velma! Only way hotter man!


----------



## kayrae (Nov 7, 2008)

Orange looks great on you, Troubs.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 7, 2008)

here's my halloween pic! 

View attachment halloween.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Nov 7, 2008)

are you left or right?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 8, 2008)

kayrae said:


> are you left or right?



the right, with the black lipstick


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

Ella...great picture of you!..quite the Vamp.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 10, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ella...great picture of you!..quite the Vamp.



Thanks Mossy!!


----------

